# fishing licence dubai



## kiza (17. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
könnte mir bitte jemand sagen ob man als Tourist in Dubai eine fishing licence bekommen kann.
Auf der  Seite des Government ist betont daß man es nur als Resident beantragen kann.Danke sehr im Voruas...


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. September 2017)

*AW: fishing licence dubai*

HI "kiza", und willkommen im Board. Ist nicht einfach, das mit der Lizenz dort, auch das Hotel von uns meinte damals: Einfach an den Strand stellen und loslegen, kein Problem. Die Strände sind ja sowieso größtenteils alle privat dort, und teilweise auch bewacht, abgesperrt, etc. Stell dich ans Wasser und angel dort, es wird keinen interessieren, zumal auch für Touristen die Lizenz kostenfrei wäre. Wohin geht's genau für dich bzw euch? Habe auch n Bericht online hier, war vor 2 Jahren dort, suche mal nach "Dubai"...


----------



## kiza (18. September 2017)

*AW: fishing licence dubai*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.Ich habe mich inzwischen gut informiert.Die fishing licence gibt es nur für die Residenten und die Strafe ist um ab 1000 Dir. Also so ein  Streß im Urlaub mag ich nicht haben.Dein Tipp mit dem Hotel eigenem Strand ist sehr gut!Das ist sicherlich möglich...


----------

